# Newbie seeking advice on teat care



## z_babyfarm (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello! We are counting down the days to welcome our NDGs (mama and two does) and I have been reading conflicting information on how to take care of the teats. (this is my first time milking)

I have read that many commercially made goat disinfectant soaps/sprays can dry out the teats.

Looking for some brands people would recommend that I can buy online. The goats will be here next weekend!

Teat cleanser or non-scented baby wipes? For pre-milking

Post milking teat dip? Fight Bac?

UdderBalm? Is this used after every milking?

And one more random question...We will be separating the babies at night and milking in the morning. After I finish milking and send mama to reunite with the kids, If the kids nurse right away, I want to make sure that whatever was used on the teat is safe for them. 

Thank you to all that has answered my other posts, I really really appreciate it!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your goaties!
I use unscented baby wipes for pre milking then Fight Bac or Bag Balm.
However in my opinion it is not really crucial if they have a clean place to be.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We spray the teats with Fight Bac and then wipe of with a damp cloth before milking.
We have an individual damp cloth for each doe.
And then after milking we spray with Fight Bac and leave it on the teats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Congrats on your goaties!
> I use unscented baby wipes for pre milking then Fight Bac or Bag Balm.
> However in my opinion it is not really crucial if they have a clean place to be.


This is what I do. Currently I get my wipes from Sam's Club online. But I've also bought the walmart brand lemon scented ones. If you have a larger herd it might be worth investing in the giant tubs of commercial dairy wipes. And if you are industrious you can make your own I recommend Shaklee's basic H and a few drops of bleach...)

I LOVE Fight-Bac. It closes the teat orifices and kills bacteria.

If the does get chapped or sore I use Dr. Naylor's Udder Balm. If they get really bad (I've only had one with udder skin problems) I mix coconut oil and a few drops of peppermint oil with the Dr. Naylor's.

Peppermint oil is also very helpful if her udder gets congested or if she isn't letting down her milk for you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

groovyoldlady said:


> This is what I do. Currently I get my wipes from Sam's Club online. But I've also bought the walmart brand lemon scented ones. If you have a larger herd it might be worth investing in the giant tubs of commercial dairy wipes. And if you are industrious you can make your own I recommend Shaklee's basic H and a few drops of bleach...)
> 
> I LOVE Fight-Bac. It closes the teat orifices and kills bacteria.
> 
> ...


Good advice Grooveyoldlady, coconut oil had slipped my mind.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's what I do...

Dip them with half vinegar/half water. 

Wipe it off with a wet cloth. 

(I don't use a strip cup, the first few squirts go onto the ground.)

After milking I dip again. Same stuff. 

I make my own udder balm out of extra virgin olive oil, coconut oil, beeswax, and various essential oils - lavender, tea tree, and peppermint if I'm drying them off (peppermint is excellent for drying up does). I usually only put it on if their udders get dry or chapped. I lock kids up at night as well, what I've found works best is to apply the balm at night. That way it doesn't interfere with the last dip and the kids don't just suck it off.


----------



## z_babyfarm (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you all!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I first started out in goats (35 or so years ago) I used commercial cattle Iodine udder wash and teat dip. I stayed with that afterwards because we also had a cattle dairy. Never had a problem with the teats drying out. I loved the 3 M teat dip that put a latex coating over the teat. 

Then, after we lost the dairy, I switched to baby wipes. They were more convenient. When Fight Bac first came out, I used that. Awesome stuff.

Now, if I use anything at all, I use diluted Clorohexidine for both udder wash and teat dip. I was given a gallon jug of it. You mix 1 ounce with a gallon of water, so it goes a long way. Mostly I forget to bring the stuff down to the barn with me, so I don't bother washing or dipping.

No matter what I have used, or not used, I have never (knock on wood and throw salt over my shoulder) had a case of mastitis in my goat herd.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I use unscented unperfumed Huggie baby wipes and Fight Bac. We are milking 45, and the dairy wipes are just too pricey. (But, milk inspector said Fight Bac isn't approved with goats, so I am trying to convince the Fight Bac makers to list goats as well as cattle!)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So true, Goats Rock. Few things are actually "approved" for caprine use.
We are a bunch of rebels & lawbreakers. :shocked:

By the way z_babyfarm, where abouts are you in W Wa?


----------



## z_babyfarm (Jan 2, 2017)

nanct d, we are near port angeles


----------

